# I would tell the truth if I were you



## FlyingBird

Can you please translate it?


*Senin yerinde olsam doğruyu söylerdim. = if i am in your place i would say the truth.

correct?

Althought literally it not mean if i were you.How would you translate it correct?
*


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> Can you please translate it?
> 
> 
> *Senin yerinde olsam doğru söylerdim.
> 
> correct?
> 
> Althought literally it not mean if i were you.How would you translate it correct?
> *



Yes. Your translation is correct. "Senin yerinde olsam" : "if I am in your place"

"If I were you" literally translates as : "Sen olsaydım"


----------



## Gemmenita

And why not to say:

Senin yerinde olsaydım, doğruyu söylerdim.


----------



## FlyingBird

Chaton.marchande said:


> And why not to say:
> 
> Senin yerinde olsaydım, doğru*yu* söylerdim.


yes doğruyu is correct  but i wan't to say 'if i am you' and not 'if i were you' that was just writting mistakes.


----------



## Gemmenita

Yes, you should use suffix "-yu" because we say: Bir şey*i* söylemek.

By the way, the correct english is " If I *were* you, I *would* tell the truth." When you are using  "would" in the second sentence, the first sentence should be with "were"(past tense)
And the most correct english is that with the verb "to be", we say always in past tense: "If I were you" and not "If I am you" 

However you are lucky, because even in english we don't say "If I am you", in Turkish, we can say in present tense: Senin yerinde olsam...


----------



## amorcelius

Hello to everyone!

I would like to ask for this option ->  "varsammis" ( or "varmissam"!? -but I doubt) - if I were
is this possible, or am I inventing some garbage?


----------



## Rallino

Unfortunately not.

Varsam = If I'm there
Var olsam = If I were there
Varmışsam = If I have arrived (from _varmak_).

"Varsammış" is not possible at all.

Nice tries though.


----------



## amorcelius

Rallino said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> Varsam = If I'm there
> Var olsam = If I were there
> Varmışsam = If I have arrived (from _varmak_).
> 
> "Varsammış" is not possible at all.
> 
> Nice tries though.



Thanks for the reply!

I am obstinate   isn't there some colloquial or other way (some expression, idiom or else) that can fit into this english subjunctive?
( I think "mış" fits well, please tell me I am wrong, YET AGAIN !!!!)
Speaking of which, am I wrong or there is NO subjunctive in turkish?
Then what is this ->  e.g. "vermek"  -  vereyim, veresin, vere, verelim, veresiniz, vereler   
link -> Turkish verb 'vermek' conjugated   (the things in questions are at the bottom of the page)
I know that some of them resemble the "let ..." expression (let me, let us, let him/her/it) , so, what am I missing ?


----------



## Rallino

"Miş" has nothing to do with subjunctive. It's just a narrative suffix.

There is subjunctive in Turkish. You can use the subjunctive past in if-clauses. It's a bit old fashioned, but it can be used in hypothetical past events. Like: _Var olaydım_ = If I had been there (but I wasn't).


----------

